# Hund mit Zeckenmittel und der Gartenteich



## pastamaker (2. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,

unsere Paula, ein brauner Labrador, liebt es in unserem Teich ein Bad zu nehmen. Nun bricht gerade wieder die Zeckenzeit an und, Hundebesitzer wissen bestimmt Bescheid, es muss etwas her gegen die __ Zecken.
Wir nehmen bisher immer Ad***tix, ein Drop-On-Präparat, welches sehr wirksam, aber auch eine Chemiekeule ist. Es hat in den Test von der Wirkung her immer gut abgeschnitten. Nun steht in der Packungsbeilage, dass die Tieren nach Anwendung 2 Tage nicht in Gewässer dürfen, da das Zeug hochaktiv und, wie gesagt eine Chemiekeule ist.
Nun meine Frage: Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit seinem wasserliebenden Hund, dem Zeckenmittel und dem eigenen Gartenteich?

PS: Mittel wie Bernsteinketten oder magnetisch aufgeladenen Metallplättchen kommen für uns nicht in Frage. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Erfahrungen und

sonnige Grüße,

Ulf


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hund mit Zeckenmittel und der Gartenteich*

Hallo!

Advantix ist ein Teufelszeug...   auch für den Hund....   besser verträglich und ( fast) genauso gut wirksam, dafür aber ungefährlich für Säugetiere ist Prac- Tic, auch ein Spot on....

Wobei man auch da ( wie bei eigentlich allen Mitteln) 1-2 Tage das Schwimmen verhindern sollte, bei Prac- Tic wird zwar kein Fisch sterben, aber kleine Wasserorganismen  vertragens auch nicht sooo gut       es macht aber auch wenig Sinn, den Hund nach einer Zeckenbehandlung gleich wieder schwimmen zu lassen, denn das Zeug muss sich ja an die Haut binden, das dauert ca. 24 Stunden....    geht der Hund baden, bekommt halt der Teich keine __ Zecken, der Hund wird sie trotzdem haben.....     ausserdem ist durch häufiges Schwimmen jedes mittel zwangsläufig kürzer wirksam, weil immer etwas verloren geht..


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hund mit Zeckenmittel und der Gartenteich*

Was Lucy schreibt, ist 100% richtig.
Verschiedene Zeckenmittel verursachen langfristig so "ganz nebenbei" auch noch Leber- und Nierenschäden.
Wir haben 2 kurzhaarige Pointer, leben quasi in der Feldmark und haben hier auch reichlich __ Zecken. Ich suche unsere Hunde tgl. ab, Zecken werden rechts rum gedreht gleich entfernt.
TomTom, mal googlen, sind probate, kleine Haken, um die Zecken gänzlich zu entfernen.
Unsere haben schon seit mehreren Jahren keine spot on's mehr gekriegt.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hund mit Zeckenmittel und der Gartenteich*

Warum nehmt ihr nicht Frontline?
Da ist Fipronil drin und das ist schwer wasserlöslich ...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fipronil

Mandy


----------



## Mops (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hund mit Zeckenmittel und der Gartenteich*

Hi,
wir haben es bisher auch immer so gehalten, das wir regelmäßig nach jedem Spaziergang nach __ Zecken abgesucht haben. 
Wurde mal eine übersehen und konnte sich festsetzen wurde sie entfernt. Unsere neue Hündin reagiert aber recht empfindlich auf Zecken und bekommt sofort richtig dicke harte Beulen. Daher suchen wir nun eine zuverlässige Abwehrmethode.
Kann mir hier jemand etwas empfehlen, was möglichst nicht die Organe ect. schädigt?
Gruß
Mops


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hund mit Zeckenmittel und der Gartenteich*

@ Moonlight



ganz einfach, weil Frontline schon lange nicht mehr gut hilft, die Biester haben sich in den Jahren, wos das schon gibt, leider dran gewöhnt... Prac- Tic ist im Prinzip der ,,Nachfolger".....

und wenn die Mittel mal eingezogen sind sind die alle schwer wasserlöslich   es ging ja um die Zeit direkt nach der Gabe.. und da muss man immer vorsichtig sein


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hund mit Zeckenmittel und der Gartenteich*

Also bei meinem kater wirkt es bombastisch . . .


----------



## lollo (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hund mit Zeckenmittel und der Gartenteich*

Hallo Mops,

da gibt es noch die Möglichkeit einmal im Jahr zu impfen.
Frage mal den TA.


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hund mit Zeckenmittel und der Gartenteich*

Hallo 
Nu jeden Tag gehe ich mit Carlos die grosse Runde das braucht er habe den Hund mit Zeckenmittelchen aus der Apoteke behandelt alles nach vorschrieft und was war er hat nee Zecke dann zum TA und nu hat er seid 2 Wochen so nee __ Zecken Impfung und Heute Morgen schon wieder so eine Zecke .
Komme gerade vom TA und der meinte nur  was soll ich da machen es gebe Tiere die da wohl mit ihren gerüschen die Zecken unweigerlich anziehen.
Ist das so oder hat der nee Meise unterm Schopf.
Bin Ratlos 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## lollo (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hund mit Zeckenmittel und der Gartenteich*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Ist das so oder hat der nee Meise unterm Schopf.



Hallo Reiner,

wer, der Hund oder der TA?  

Das Impfen bewirkt doch auch, das er nach einem Zeckenbiss keine Probleme mit einer daraus resultierenden Krankheit bekommt. Ferner muß der Körper auf das Impfen doch auch erst reagieren, bei dir sind es gerade 14 Tage her.

Du wirst nie, egal welches Mittel du anwendest, eine Garantie haben das sich mal eine Zecke festsetzt. Besorge dir eine vernünftige Zeckenzange, ein Gläschen mit Spiritus, und ziehe die __ Zecken selbst, anschließend badest du sie in dem Spiritus, :smoki und sie hat ihr Leben ausgehaucht.
Bei dir wird sonst der TA noch reich. 

Und Recht hat der TA schon, auch ich habe bei meinen Hunden festgestellt, dass nicht jeder Hund gleich befallen wird.


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hund mit Zeckenmittel und der Gartenteich*

Hallo, ich schon wieder 

also: die Impfung ist gegen Borreliose, NICHT gegen __ Zecken.....

JEDES Mittel ist nie 100% ig....   generell ist es halt auch immer ein Unterschied, wie hoch der Zeckendruck ist.. geh ich durch hohe Wiesen und Wald, hab ich mehr Risiken Zecken zu kriegen als wenn ich über ne Anhöhe übers blanke kurzgemähte Feld laufe.. Zecken mögen es nicht trocken

und wie beim Menschen ist der eine attraktiver für Zecken als der andre...   das liegt am Körpergeruch.....


----------

